# Another Henry questions; he's picking his nose.



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

I just noticed him doing this ten minutes ago on my shoulder. With the respiratory issues he's been having I just wanted to double check and make sure it's normal.

He's doing quite a bit better now. He's still a little bit wheezy, but not really clicky anymore. He's mostly wheezy after he's been hissing. He's also flying a lot more now and no longer getting tired and wheezy after one flight to the curtain rod.

But he was just picking his nose and then sneezed several times, and then did it a second time. Should I be concerned, or is this a fairly normal cockatiel thing? Aside from the grossness of having a toe that was just up his nose on my shoulder :/ not very impressed with that haha.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

nah its normal for them lol 

Nose Picker
Occasionally, your bird might stick his toenail up his nose and then sneeze. What an undignified bird! Nah, he's just attempting to clear out his nasal passages. It's perfectly normal (for birds, not for humans!).
from http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

They stick the toenail in the nostril to induce the sneeze - it's the way a bird blows its nose. Totally normal.


----------



## Filfullover (Jul 20, 2011)

Dont worry about it, its totally normal.. I mean weird but normal...


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely normal!

Sometimes Lulu really gets in there and she twirls her toe nail around. It's pretty funny.


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

Kiki was like that  ! Totally normal !

But the funny part in Kiki was that she LOVED copying me when I was sneezing LOL .. She was doing the sound of my sneeze  .. I miss her tonz


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

Well this proves it.
My birds are officially stranger than any other animal in my hours.

Thanks guys  I'll stop being paranoid now haha.


----------

